# Found AT2 FLEXI PADDLE in Steamboat Springs



## claywhiddon (Jun 14, 2006)

I live in steamboat springs and i had a friend give me a paddle that he said he found on the river. Im not sure if it was Fish Creek or the Yampa but it is a sweet at2 paddle. Write me something if you think it is yours and desrcibe it, and i will figure out how to send it to you.


----------

